# **** YAMAWAKU Gyuto chef knife, my story with the ebay vendor ----- PLEASE READ!!!!!!!!!!!! ****



## kitchenpig (Nov 10, 2010)

I





I bought one of these knives from ebay just to check out how the hammered finish would hold up. Wanted to check out a cheap knife with that type of finish before i spend any money close to 200-300$ range (Takeda/Moritaka etc...).

Paid for the item, never got the knife, after 2 months of fighting with paypal and the vendor, vendor decided to ship me an another one, because the first shipment did not have tracking and on this guys listing it states that there is no tracking thus if the knife dissapears misteriously he is not supposed to be held responsible.

(# No registered shipping ,which shown as other…shipping (Economic free shipping) mainly is not guaranteed at all.*

Paypal wouldn't refund my money because of that + he said he would send me an another one/replacement.

Well, today after 4 months since the purchase i got the package,

The FUC*ER put 80$ as the value of the knife, so i had to pay 15$ duty on the package... see what was inside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

btw. does anyone know what these are? The stone in the first pic in the center has like a slash thing through it, are these whetstones???????? I hope these did not come from the nuclear plant.


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

PayPal should give you your money back.  Try the credit card company too.  In fact call the cops on him because clear cases of fraud deserve to be prosecuted.


----------



## tristantsuji (Jul 16, 2012)

Was this ordered from a Mr. Nakaoka with a store called 330mate on Ebay? because I have ordered two knives, one a yamawaku and on a hideyuki tanaka, and he changed the shipping date 5 times on me until it was finally sent, and now I'm waiting to see if the EMS shipping I paid for will arrive in a timely fashion. I'm REALLY worried now, because the name appears to be the same on the package you received, although it's hard to make out.


----------



## kingofkings (May 1, 2012)

Whats the message say?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

What a ripoff! You have my sympathy. The stones don't appear to be knife related in any reasonable way.

Only you can decide whether the effort pursuing this farther with Paypal will be worth the money-back reward. You've already been through it and know what's involved.

If the vendor is 330.mate, it's worth mentioning that he has overwhelmingly positive feedback which leads me to hope that the situation can be resolved quickly. If not quickly resolved, no matter who the vendor is you should certainly tell your story on E-Bay.

Good luck!

BDL

PS. The carbon wears off kuro-uchi finishes pretty easily. I'd say that for a "go-to gyuto" in a home kitchen environment, given normal use and cleaning, a couple of years at most before seeing visible wear. At that point, you're going to have to try and scrub the rest of it off and allowing or forcing a patina, or use some other anti-corrosion regimen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

I've bought many things from ebay and have had no problems, obviously a few < _edited_ > get through their controls. Tell everyone abotu this <_edit>_!!

_Mod note: Heated languge removed._


----------



## tristantsuji (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought two knives from same vendor that arrived today, I ordered a Yamawaku Chestnut Handled Santoku, and a Hideyuki Tanaka Nashi Finish Yasuki/Silver Steel #3 Gyuto.

I opened the package like a kid on christmas morning, and to my surprise there was two H. Tanaka knives, one was a santoku, the other a gyuto, and I believe it was the damascus steel western handled santoku by Hideyuki Tanaka which he's advertised on Ebay. Still waiting for it to be a decent time in Japan so I can hear back about what happened, although I really don't want to pay for return shipping to him when I paid the extra for EMS from him too.


----------



## chefsammy (Jul 30, 2012)

After all the back and forth, it looks like the rocks were sent as a big 'ol "F-You!"  Man i'dbe LIVID!  ive drooled over some of those knives, glad i never sprung for any of em.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm waiting for a 210 Gyuto from him. I paid for it on 8-15-12 and the RR tracking says it arrived in NY on 8-23-12, but hasn't moved since. I called USPS and they told me there is no tracking on this end because *he sent it* *Registered Mail* *when I paid extra for* *EMS*. Been back and forth with him about it, but I'll just have to wait until it either shows up, or the window is open to dispute with paypal/ebay. I purchased this for a friend for her birthday Oct.1 - looks like I may be buying a Tojiro ITK from Mark at CKtG which I probably should have done in the first place.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

If the U.S. Postal Service was used in the mailing and it appears to be fraudulent, then contact the U.S. Postal Inspector's Office.  A federal crime has been committed since a federal entity was involved and the inspectors will, indeed, appear on his doorstep armed with federal badges and sidearms.  They've worked for me in the past with similar incidents.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

HEY WAIT A MINUTE. I just now did an advanced search at ebay for both seller "*330mate*" and "*330.mate*" and nothing appears.

Someone needs to complain about this to both ebay and paypal bigtime and asap; it appears fraudulent to the max.


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

The OP never actually confirmed if it was 330mate that he bought the item from or not


----------



## french dough (Jul 13, 2012)

You're both suckers


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

KitchenPig, are you still with us?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

french dough said:


> You're both suckers


Not for nothing, but the guy has good feedback so it was not a blind roll of the dice. It will get resolved he has agreed to a refund if it doesn't show up by the 15th.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Posted by *french dough* 


> You're both suckers


Charming.

BDL


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

The 210mm Yamawaku Gyuto I ordered came today. It took an inquiry on his part to shake the tree. I have to say it is a fine blade!! Very well balanced, very well ground and very sharp. The spine is rounded as well as the choil - something I usually have to do myself. I like the handle too it has natural traction and is oval like my Deba. I'm used to a "D" shape, but this is comfortable. I almost want to keep it, but will order a 240mm Gyuto for myself. This maker has very good skills - the F&F on this is better than my Tojiro ITK. I have till Oct 1st to play with it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## geodude (Aug 23, 2012)

Mike9 said:


> The 210mm Gyuto I ordered came today. It took an inquiry on his part to shake the tree. I have to say it is a fine blade!! Very well balanced, very well ground and very sharp. The spine is rounded as well as the choil - something I usually have to do myself. I like the handle too it has natural traction and is oval like my Deba. I'm used to a "D" shape, but this is comfortable. I almost want to keep it, but will order a 240mm Gyuto for myself. This maker has very good skills - the F&F on this is better than my Tojiro ITK. I have till Oct 1st to play with it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


Come now, tell us more! What brand is the Gyuto? Model name? Some here want a chance to look at photos and drool over such a knife/dream..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's a Yamawaku from 330mate.  The same vendor the OP had trouble with.  I fixed my post above and will start another thread with a couple of pics.


----------



## bathonuk (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys. I bought 2 items on ebay from 330mate. The first one a year ago. It was a Shapton stone and now i bought small japanese natual stone. It came to me in only few days so I can say that everything is fine with this vendor. Communication as well. Also I have seen that guy in one forum about straight razor shaving and people knew him so I think that he is not cheating.


----------



## grahapes (Jan 13, 2013)

Funny someone that got F'ed soo bad and wanted us to READ THIS PLEASE, deserted his post.


----------

